# Sunday's trip 6/25/17



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Federal waters fishing fun , one of the biggest todate that has been caught off my new Cape Horn 22 OS .... making memories is fun .


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Stud Sow!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

HUUUUGE! Either yall are small people or that's one BIG snap. :thumbsup:


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

That's a beauty! Congrats.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Only 1 of the trip???? That's a dern whooper though!!! AND WAIT A DERN MINUTE, a new boat and no pictures of SAID boat??? BLASPHEME!!! you are new on here so we'll excuse you this time, BUT you must do a follow up thread of SAID boat!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Holy crap!


----------



## tpalmer (Sep 13, 2010)

Love that boat, just did the 20hr on mine. Will be out this weekend trying to load up the freezer and the BBQ with those things. Got this one and his buddy a couple trips ago.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

*My new Cape Horn 22 0S*

This is a great boat for the size , I've already logged over 200 hours since February and it handles all seas well.


----------

